# What the heck was that ?



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Heading North on I-45 near Bay Area Blvd, doing 75 (at least) and get a quick glimps of a bright Yellow Hummer towing a trailer as it passes me in a flash of color. Next thing I see is the same Hummer doing a full NASCAR style drafting job on a full size passenger bus in the left lane and then he makes a move and is long gone. I can't be sure of course, but he sure was driving it like he had just stole it!

Well, either that or it was just Bobby.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Sounds like me driving but it couldn't have been me yesterday. I was in Bolivar from 8 am to 6 last night


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I know of 2 yellow hummers...Bobby and there is one over here near me...I watch for both of them LOL

Bobby, did you ever do that tweety bird?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Not yet haven't had time. I did get the cover off so I could. I have a friend that may do it for me. She is really good at stuff like that


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Sometimes it's hard to get away from those trailers - they just stay right on your &%$# no matter how fast you go.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

bill said:


> I know of 2 yellow hummers...Bobby and there is one over here near me...I watch for both of them LOL
> 
> Bobby, did you ever do that tweety bird?


Must be something in the leather seats of those yellow ones! LOL


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I think I heard that Hummer got so many complaints about some old phart driving a yeller one around Galveston county like a teen age kid that they QUIT making the yellow one...:rotfl:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Viking48 said:


> Sometimes it's hard to get away from those trailers - they just stay right on your &%$# no matter how fast you go.


Hmmm, I have twice let the two get separated down the highway and sure wasn't trying. Different trailers too. Ever depend on the chains to keep you safe??? I can tell you for sure, those chains will make a normal size vehicle swerve all over the highway and hard to control. Talk about pucker!!!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I was driving from Houston to Dallas one time with a old boat behind me. I looked out the window and this boat and trailer was passing me. I thought I had just missed the car pulling it. Then I relized it was my boat passing me. It did a pretty good job of driving till it hit the ditch. Then the touge dug in and it flipped a couple of times.Darn old boat wasn't much good anyhow.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Bobby said:


> I was driving from Houston to Dallas one time with a old boat behind me. I looked out the window and this boat and trailer was passing me. I thought I had just missed the car pulling it. Then I relized it was my boat passing me. It did a pretty good job of driving till it hit the ditch. Then the touge dug in and it flipped a couple of times.Darn old boat wasn't much good anyhow.


LOL , I bet that was a mind bender seeing your own boat pass you !


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

LOL..had almost the same experience, Bobby. Year we graduated high school, me a a buddy made a 'road trip' over to the Rockies and up them to Canada..over to Oregon and down the Pacific highway.. We had a little two wheel open trailer with all our camping stuff in it. We had welded a hitch on the car ourselves (which,obviously, we knew NOTHING about). Just north of Huntsville on the first day..I wuz driving and glanced to the left and here come the trailer along side of us..tongue down and throwing a beautiful spray of sparks.. Like you..it made it to the first ditch and our krap was strewed over a couple of acres.. Pretty spooky for sure..but not much you can do except wait for the 'disaster' ..LOL...Danged glad the road was empty and nobody coming at us...

Ahhh , YOUTH !!!..."Bullet proof and knew it ALL !!!":spineyes:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Ahhh , YOUTH !!!..."Bullet proof and knew it ALL !!!":spineyes:


Ha, that kind of stuff still happens to me all the time.:spineyes:


----------

